# View by popularity



## Neko Chrono (Mar 10, 2009)

Is there a way to view the art by popularity, such as in deviantart?


----------



## LimeyKat (Mar 10, 2009)

Shot down repeatedly by popular demand. For both good and bad reasons.


----------



## Quiet269 (Mar 10, 2009)

I want it


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 10, 2009)

LimeyKat said:


> Shot down repeatedly by popular demand. For both good and bad reasons.


Show us the wreckage.


----------



## TehSean (Mar 10, 2009)

Wasn't there already a service that provided that statistic?

I think it was based on a hierarchy of, from most to least important: Watches, comments received, pageviews, and favorites.

edit:

Here you go

http://superwailingbonus.com/farank/help.php

This is the author of the page
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mr-taren/


----------



## whoadamn (Mar 11, 2009)

i think that's the worst idea. it detracts from what i find a vital aspect of online communities: giving people a chance to be recognized.

when everyone's searching by the most popular piece first, in what way are artists that are new to community supposed to receive any views?


----------



## Aquin (Mar 12, 2009)

Bad idea, sorry. I suggested this quite some time ago without thinking about how it might affect others. In some ways its cool, but there is a lot of unseen problems with it.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 12, 2009)

That page is also inaccurate, atm.

I find it a bad idea, personally.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 12, 2009)

Click by popularity and Blotch will be all over it. Good luck finding new artists.


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2009)

Get out.


----------



## Vore Writer (Mar 12, 2009)

Neko Chrono said:


> Is there a way to view the art by popularity, such as in deviantart?



Look for artists with the most porn and go from there.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 12, 2009)

And by usual, all the hotshot popular artists' work will come up. Bad idea.


----------



## Quiet269 (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh please, that argument is stupid.

What is wrong with me wanting to look at the popular stuff? It's not stopping you from looking at things as they are submitted :|


----------



## Aden (Mar 13, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> What is wrong with me wanting to look at the popular stuff? It's not stopping you from looking at things as they are submitted :|



...for most people? Yeah it is.


----------



## Quiet269 (Mar 13, 2009)

How?


----------



## Aden (Mar 13, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> How?



Here's the thing: furries are lazy. Most of them are not going to wade through streams of crap to get to the good stuff. If there's the option to view the most popular, they're rarely going to visit anywhere else. It's all about instant gratification.

And you wouldn't do that? Well great. That makes at least two of us then.

Out of quarter of a million.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 13, 2009)

Aden said:


> Here's the thing: furries are lazy. Most of them are not going to wade through streams of crap to get to the good stuff. If there's the option to view the most popular, they're rarely going to visit anywhere else. It's all about instant gratification.


At least they're not asking for submissions to be sorted by popularity _by default_....


----------



## Quiet269 (Mar 14, 2009)

Aden said:


> Here's the thing: furries are lazy. Most of them are not going to wade through streams of crap to get to the good stuff. If there's the option to view the most popular, they're rarely going to visit anywhere else. It's all about instant gratification.
> 
> And you wouldn't do that? Well great. That makes at least two of us then.
> 
> Out of quarter of a million.


So... You don't want it because... a 249,998 people will use it?

lmfao.


----------



## Aden (Mar 14, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> So... You don't want it because... a 249,998 people will use it?



Yup, that's pretty much the point. They'll use it and _nothing else_.


----------



## Quiet269 (Mar 14, 2009)

That sounds like a good reason to have it...


----------



## TehSean (Mar 15, 2009)

WoW is a bad game because many people use it. The internet is bad because people use it. Beauty is bad because people decided they liked it.


----------



## enzoakavpn (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm against the "view by popularity"... I'm not popular at all on FA, so if the site someday adopts this feature, nobody will see my drawings anymore, and I won't have anymore reasons to draw...


----------



## Quiet269 (Mar 15, 2009)

enzoakavpn said:


> I'm against the "view by popularity"... I'm not popular at all on FA, so if the site someday adopts this feature, nobody will see my drawings anymore, and I won't have anymore reasons to draw...


It's just an optional View...

If anything I'd love to have what they do for images over on a few other sites... you can view them by Latest Submission, Popularity (which would be Number of Favs + Number of Comments divided by the number of views or something), Latest Comment, Most Comments, and by Name

Keep them in order by submission number by default, but give people the option to view things however THEY like.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't think we need a "View from popularity". Why? To promote more elitism amongst the community? I don't think so. Popularity should be spread by word of mouth, not a search to see who has the most comments, or the most views, or the most faves. You will end up with many users, many newer artists, or not as well known artists being left in the dust as people begin to use the option more and more.


----------



## Quiet269 (Mar 15, 2009)

How about a Hall of Fame? The top 100 for each category or something?

That way people aren't able to browse through all of the submissions that way... but they can still see some of more popular submissions.

I would also still love a Latest Comments, Most Comments...


----------



## Blue Raptor (Mar 25, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't think we need a "View from popularity". Why? To promote more elitism amongst the community? I don't think so. Popularity should be spread by word of mouth, not a search to see who has the most comments, or the most views, or the most faves. You will end up with many users, many newer artists, or not as well known artists being left in the dust as people begin to use the option more and more.


Exactly.
Furaffinity is huge popularity contest already for many, with all the numbers of favorites and watches for everyone to see and thanking for favoriting a picture and thanking for being thanked and whatnot.
No need to make it official by listing people or stuff by popularity. The roughest scrap sketches by popular artists often get more views and more favorites then some really decent artwork of unknown artists already, just because the creator of the former is more popular and watched by everyone, while few people even see the latter because its creator is hardly known.

I see absolutely no reason to further intensify this practice of only looking at what the masses already praise instead of judging yourself what is good and giving unpopular artists' stuff a chance to be found too.


----------



## Saillestraife (Aug 23, 2009)

I couldnt agree more with the above, i have to admit i do a lot of erotic art and some mild sonic porn so as you can probably tell i gat a fair bit of attention. So im not really in a position to say its unfair on uknown artists because i can only imagine how hard it must be to get your art noticed when you're not establiushed and you dont do porn. All i can say is is that having most popular art is definitley a bad idea for artists on FA, its already destroyed DA where i am still unknown after several years, things like most popular art only work in places like yiff star cos the art submissions are relativley slow so a lot of people flick between popular that day (which is obviously changing every minute) and whats most recent but for FA i think people will do the lazy thing and just pick most popular. I cant help but think that you're only asking for this because you might be an established artist and therefore your art will appear more often, mainly because pretty much everyone especially the small artists dont want a "most popular" option


----------

